# Find me a used Escelera Staircat or a Wesco stair king



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Who wants to make a nice fat commission? Find me a used Escelera staircat or a wesco stair king and ship it to me.

I want something like what Mark has, 66" tall.


.


----------



## MASTRPLUMB (Mar 22, 2019)

TANGO

https://www.hallmarkfix.com/used-stair-climbers/ :biggrin:


----------



## MASTRPLUMB (Mar 22, 2019)

On the hunt !


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

it just amazes me what you can find on the internet like a place that re-builds old stair climbers 

1300 for a used stair cat is not too bad...


Tango...here is the one you could not get out of Buffalo NY...
I trimmed it down from a 72 inch unit to a 63 inch one.... 

took out this 75 power vent on Wednesday....

https://photos.app.goo.gl/h12LuGqXpPaUvvTN7


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Master Mark said:


> it just amazes me what you can find on the internet like a place that re-builds old stair climbers
> 
> 1300 for a used stair cat is not too bad...
> 
> ...




Mark that's 1340 Pound sterling which equates to 2342.33$ CAD and that doesn't include shipping from England.


----------

